

Nail polish developed at N.C. State alerts wearers to date rape drugs - ejr
http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle/news/2014/08/20/nail-polish-alerts-of-date-rape-drugs-nc-state.html

======
ejr
That article seems to be sparse on details although it bring it to wider
attention. Their Facebook page is similarly a bit light[1] and their own site
is practically bare[2]

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/undercovercolors/info?ref=page_inte...](https://www.facebook.com/undercovercolors/info?ref=page_internal)

[2] [http://www.undercovercolors.com/](http://www.undercovercolors.com/)

------
kelukelugames
here's a reddit comment about possible patent violations.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2ei6qx/four_stud...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2ei6qx/four_students_invented_nail_polish_that_detects/cjzvmyd)

